# Hi, let me introduce myself



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi, my name is Kevin. And I am new at this forum. So i want to share a little bit of myself.
I'm just 16 years old. 
I'm practicing kyokushin karate.
I was also practiced aikido, but I quit about 2 years ago 
I love doing martial arts because it help me boost my confidence, and it make me strong by physically and mentally. 
And I hope that we can get along pretty well..
*Sorry for my bad english... 


Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to MT Kevin.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Don't worry about your English.  It is fine.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 20, 2016)

Greetings Kevin, welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## donald1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 21, 2016)

donald1 said:


> Hello!


Hello to!! 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 21, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> Hi, my name is Kevin. And I am new at this forum. So i want to share a little bit of myself.
> I'm just 16 years old.
> I'm practicing kyokushin karate.
> I was also practiced aikido, but I quit about 2 years ago
> ...


Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 21, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!


Thanks [emoji1] 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome to MT Kev


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Jun 23, 2016)

You're welcome dude. Hope you stick around.


----------

